

Mobile Tech (and Society) on the Verge of Another Giant Leap: Ingress - izoinoan
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/pamela-poole/ingress_b_2709520.html

======
icoder
I've played it for a short while, maybe I should pick it up again but somehow
it didn't grasp me as I would have expected it to.

Perhaps the (in my city) low and very uneven distribution of portals has
something to do with that. Perhaps it is because when all portals are occupied
and you are level 1 (or 2 now) you can not really do much but gather some
stuff by hacking them. If they're from the enemy, and they are well defended,
you can't do much damage with your level 1 (or 2). It got boring fast. Or it
was perhaps the speed at which it drained my battery. Also, winter came.

On the other hand, those were the early beta days. Things may have improved
now. And they would have for me if I had had the time to team up with a group
in a nearby city and join their adventure trips. This type of gameplay does
have amazing and very novel aspects (imagine attacking a portal, someone
defending / repairing it may stand around the corner), as is also depicted in
the article. I do think there should be more games like this, and perhaps a
little less Sci Fi ones, so they can become mainstream (90% of my friends
would never play Ingress the way it is laid out, which may say something about
my friends, or about the game, or both :).

